# My hair wont stay straight!!!!



## girl2006 (Oct 8, 2006)

i have the hot tools straightener that has purple plates and it like 2 in and has that weird handle thing, and well the purple stuff is starting to clip off the plates and its not the greatest hairstraightener. it was like $45 at ulta. i straighten my hair in the morning but by the time i get to school its all puffy and icky! is there any good straighteners that are no more then like 50 or so that will stay pretty darn straight through out the day and is there any stuff to put on before you straighten to keep it straight too. im getting tired of having to pull back my hair during the day because it just isnt straight anymore and all puffy!!!! please any suggestions????


----------



## pinkbundles (Oct 8, 2006)

well, i don't know about you...but i've spent way too much money trying to go cheap on straighteners with little or nothing good coming out of it until i finally decided to get the pro kind. it's a lot of money, but very well worth it!

we have a lot of threads on this subject. i'd try a search on chi flat irons as it is the general fave.


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 8, 2006)

CHI and Sedu are both very popular straighteners on MuT. Redken Smooth Glide (I believe that's the name of it) works well with keeping my hair straight. Also, check into StraightSexyHair by Sexy Hair Concepts. Janelle highly recommends products from that company, and she says they all do just as their names suggest. I know HealthySexyHair and CurlySexyHair definitely hold true to their names!


----------



## Mocha17 (Oct 8, 2006)

i recommend chi 1 in. straightener although it is expensive. you can get it at ulta on sale sometimes or with their coupons for less. also, use a thermal styling spray, such asaqyage beyond body thermal styler. it helps with frizz and keeps the style

sorry, thats aquage


----------



## emily_3383 (Oct 9, 2006)

maybe you need a better hair product? i have the remington wet2straight and it works really well and i only paid $30.


----------



## lizziebith (Oct 9, 2006)

It's less frustrating to go with a really good product at a higher price point than to go through lots on inexpensive ones that'll add up to the same cost plus the frustration. I used to use a cheap flat iron too and by the time i step outside my hair's all fuzzy again. I bought the NP flat iron from and supplier and it works great! It's all not as much as the other name brands so you might want to check that out.


----------



## beautynista (Oct 9, 2006)

Originally Posted by *pinkbundles* /img/forum/go_quote.gif well, i don't know about you...but i've spent way too much money trying to go cheap on straighteners with little or nothing good coming out of it until i finally decided to get the pro kind. it's a lot of money, but very well worth it! I very much agree. I've tried sooo many different kinds of 'cheap' straighteners and middle range straighteners like Babyliss and none come close to Chi!


----------



## buny atack (Oct 9, 2006)

i would also have to go with the chi. it literally is a miracle worker, and as long as you treat your hair well, it doesn't get damaged too much


----------



## starburst697 (Nov 9, 2006)

I truely believe in buying an expensive flat iron if you want great results. I have tried several flat irons over the years, Revlon, Hot Tools, etc, and none of them gave me the results I wanted. I recommend Sedu. You can get it for about 110 dollars, I know its more than you want to spend, but honestly, its completely worth it. I have very very curly hair, and this thing gets my hair pin straight. Its also important to get a good serum, I'm still on the lookout for one that fights humidity, so I'm not much help with that. Try the Sedu, it will make you very very happy!






Obviously I'm passionate about this flat iron, but its just that great!


----------



## Grace (Nov 9, 2006)

Hmm Chi straighteners..Where can you get them? And around how much are they? I need one too because my hair never stays straight!


----------



## Leony (Nov 9, 2006)

Originally Posted by *emily_3383* /img/forum/go_quote.gif maybe you need a better hair product? i have the remington wet2straight and it works really well and i only paid $30. DittoYou can put something like wax or the spray type to keep the hair straight.

Get the one for straight hair to keep away from frizz and keep the style as well.

I've been using Arimino product and I love it.


----------



## Grace (Nov 9, 2006)

Where can you purchase that product Leony? I might search for it also


----------



## SwtValina (Nov 9, 2006)

I have the Solia flatiron. Cost me about $85 but worth EVERY penny. My hair stays straight through some of the most humid days. Like today it rained sooo much, I just put on a hoodie over my head and the worst I got was a few flyaways but my hair was pretty straight and frizz free. I use a few products but most of the straightness comes from the iron.

ALso, I have heard mixed reviews about the Chi regarding its durability and lasting powerso do a reviews check on folica.com to find the best iron that works for you. I would definately invest in a good iron if you regularly straighten your hair. Sorry, I honestly don't believe there is a good iron under $50.


----------



## LVA (Nov 9, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Grace* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hmm Chi straighteners..Where can you get them? And around how much are they? I need one too because my hair never stays straight!



u can get it @ folica.com .. it's onli $90 .. 
i agree about getting a good straightener .. i know u are looking for something cheap ... but since u already spent $50 on one straightener and willing to spend another $50 on another .... y not just get a $100 one?

I have a CHI and love it. i actually spent hundreds of dollars on remington, conair, revlon, and tons of other d/s brand b4 i finally gave in and got a CHI ... i realli regret wasting my money on those d/s straighteners


----------



## Leony (Nov 9, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Grace* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Where can you purchase that product Leony? I might search for it also



It's Japanese hair product, but if you want to try it, you're welcome for CP.I also love the smell too.

Edit; Here's the website

HAIR CARE


----------



## natalierb (Nov 9, 2006)

Originally Posted by *starburst697* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I truely believe in buying an expensive flat iron if you want great results. I have tried several flat irons over the years, Revlon, Hot Tools, etc, and none of them gave me the results I wanted. I recommend Sedu. You can get it for about 110 dollars, I know its more than you want to spend, but honestly, its completely worth it. I have very very curly hair, and this thing gets my hair pin straight. Its also important to get a good serum, I'm still on the lookout for one that fights humidity, so I'm not much help with that. Try the Sedu, it will make you very very happy!




Obviously I'm passionate about this flat iron, but its just that great!

I absolutely agree about Sedu. I too have tried many flat irons but my Sedu by far is the BEST flat iron I've ever used. My hair, by the way, is extremely curly and can get very frizzy. The Sedu works wonders! I used to have the same problem with my hair curling up right after I straightened it, but not anymore! Invest in a good flat iron, you won't be sorry.


----------



## reginaalear (Nov 9, 2006)

I got a 3/4" from walmart it is a conair, it says it won't stick...it runs right through the hair even with product on! It has worked for me. I had the Hot tools and I have not liked it as much as the conair and it was only 17.00. As far as the product I have found Biolage finishing spray to be the best. It styles and it also protects from the heat! It holds my hair flat all day and it doesn't feel like there is anything on it. The biolage is around 13.00 depending on the salon! Hope this helps!


----------



## xXMelissaXx (Nov 9, 2006)

Use a straightening cream when your hair is still wet. It should stay straight.


----------



## emih19 (Nov 9, 2006)

what kind of hair do u have?if i was u i'd use a spray....for straightening it cus if ur hair is curly/wavy maybe it reverts cus of the moisturiser u use...try that before u buy somethin else


----------



## NYAngel98 (Nov 9, 2006)

I'd invest in a good iron first --- no product can perform miracles, especially if your iron isn't letting them work to their full potential. I have an Ultra CHI and I love it... I use HealthySexyHair's Soy Smoothie Straightening tonic, and Redken's Satinwear on damp hair... let it air dry about 50% - finish drying w/ a blowdryer, and then iron in small sections, spraying StraightSexyHair's Smooth &amp; Seal spray over each piece. Stays straight until I wash it


----------



## girl_geek (Nov 10, 2006)

I have naturally wavy, fine, yet thick hair. It's kind of weird, because the top layers are really wavy but the bottom layers are actually pretty straight!

I've tried some Sexy Straight Hair products, and they did NOTHING for me -- I've had drugstore products that work better! Yet Janelle likes them so I guess they work for some people... I have tried several straightening creams and products, and while some of them do work well as anti-frizz products, none of them make a bit of difference in making my hair any straighter!

I have a Conair Wet/Dry Flat Iron I got for about $30, and it works great as long as it's not too humid out -- so basically, it only works good on dry winter days since it's humid all summer where I live




(Though even in humidity, my hair stays straighter with a flat iron than with just a blowdryer.) I'm considering spending my Christmas money on a Chi or Sedu.... I've heard that Chi's tend to break not long after their 2-year warranties though...


----------

